

Every project must have a changelog - alaibe
http://alaibe.github.io/amanuensis/

======
Nadya
I can't upvote this hard enough. A missing changelog is sometimes enough for
me to use an entirely different project (with similar/same goals).

Changelogs are important.

And nothing makes my blood boil more than:

"and other minor fixes" at the bottom of a changelog.

